# A Challenge!



## Rane Longfox (Apr 4, 2005)

OK, I freely admit that I have no artistic talent whatsoever. However, I'm trying to organise a couple of them that do to create a "Deck of Dragons" from the malazan series, by Steven Erikson. I'm sure this breaks all copyright laws that have ever existed, but I have his email, and will ask permission before printing anything. Twould be private use only...

Anyway, my point is that if there is anyone who knows the malazan series at all, and fanices having a stab at drawing some of the cards, please either talk to me, or just draw some straight off, or, more usefully, go over to the malazan forum and post some

Here's the link for the fantasy art section of the malazan forum, for anyone thats interested: http://malazan.com/eve/ubb.x/a/frm/f/346104272. There are at the moment two topics dedicated to it, but this will hopefully soon reduce to one. You'd have to register, but we'll make you feel very welcome, and theres no obligation to visit the rest of the forum if you don't want to

Even if you have no knowledge of the malazan series, I'm about to post some descriptions of the various cards, and you can have a look at the cards already posted for ideas of the basis of what we're trying to do.

All assistance, however small, is heartily appreciated


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 4, 2005)

i doubt he'd mind, or his publishing company for that matter.  unless you tried cashing in on story.  just chock it down as fan art.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 4, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> OK, I freely admit that I have no artistic talent whatsoever. However, I'm trying to organise a couple of them that do to create a "Deck of Dragons" from the malazan series, by Steven Erikson.
> Anyway, my point is that if there is anyone who knows the malazan series at all, and fanices having a stab at drawing some of the cards, please either talk to me, or just draw some straight off, or, more usefully, go over to the malazan forum and post some
> 
> Here's the link for the fantasy art section of the malazan forum, for anyone thats interested: http://malazan.com/eve/ubb.x/a/frm/f/346104272. There are at the moment two topics dedicated to it, but this will hopefully soon reduce to one. You'd have to register, but we'll make you feel very welcome, and theres no obligation to visit the rest of the forum if you don't want to
> ...


 
Hiya CB - just registered for a quick peep at the cards (I was feeling in a friviolous mood, hence the dodgy name!  )
I have zero artistic ability so I'll not be able to assist you in your cause however!
I liked the Knight of High House shadow card the best - I thought the Hound card could have done with a bit more 'darkness' or shading in it (I've always pictured the hounds as huge black dogs anyway).
Looking forward to seeing a version of the Oponn card!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 5, 2005)

The hound card is only a pencil sketch, not the finished article


----------

